# Motores: comparacion de Par vs tamaño



## Akros (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola comunidad!

Me encuentro ante un pequena duda, que esconde un gran desconocimiento detras. Les cuento tengo que dar una respuesta a la pregunta:
que motor da mas par con el menor tamano?? es decir que motor tiene el ratio fuerza/tamano mas grande??

y con que motor me refiero a si DC de imanes permanentes. AC, PAP, y que principio sigue. Es decir, porque un motor de imanes permanentes tiene el ratio mas alto que un AC sin imanes...

Es mas una pregunta teorica, pero mas que nada antes de meterme en una busqueda entre proveedores y tipos me gustaria concretar un poco mas y decantarme por un tipo concreto. Para mi aplicacion necesitare mover un par de 0,5 Nm(reducible en 400 con una transmision reductora) y con el menor tamano posible

Muchisimas gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Bueno si lo que querés es un motor pequeño y muy potente te recomiendo que investigues el tema de los brushless, son los utilizados generalmente en radiocontrol. La desventaja es que son "trifasicos" por decirlo de alguna manera y necesitan un ESC (variador electronico de velocidad).
Y otra cosa a tener en cuenta son las vueltas, pasan las 4000rpms 
Que es lo que estás por hacer? quizà te pueda proponer otra alternantiva mejor, Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Akros (Feb 25, 2010)

No es necesario que sea por radiocontrol, el tema es que necesito mucho par y tengo poco espacio...el motor tiene que ir pegado a la cabeza del brazo, este brazo se posiciona en unas determinadas coordenadas sobre una placa de metal y baja para hacer una pequena incision o marca sobre el metal. 
En caso de usar el motor del que me hablas, podria colocar el variador a una distancia razonable del motor?? me es inviable colocar cerca.
Alguna razon teorica por la que los brushless desarrollen mas par con mens espacio??


----------



## Akros (Feb 25, 2010)

He estado investigando un poco sobre los brushless y creo que me convendria el uso de outrunners porque no necesito velocidad, necesito par. 
El problema es que estos motores dan demasiada vueltas para lo que yo necesito.
ES posible encontrar DCmotors de imanes permanentes con buen torque sin sobrepasar los 30 mm de longitud??
ES posible encontrar un brushless DC motor  con menos rpm del mismo tamano mencionado??
EStoy buscando bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2010)

Akros dijo:


> He estado investigando un poco sobre los brushless y creo que me convendria el uso de outrunners porque no necesito velocidad, necesito par. ...



Los motores Brushless trabajan manejados por un controlador que genera la frecuencia de y faces de operación, así que son muy fáciles de regular en velocidad.

¿ Leíste esto ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## Akros (Feb 25, 2010)

He leido unas cuantas paginas de aeromodelismo en las cuales he podido encontrar estos motores y sus tamanos. El unico problema, es que dan demasiadas rpm, con la transmision que puedo usar reduzco el par a unos 0.00125 Nm pero las rpm para superar ese par no deben ser mas de 12000 rpm. Debo mover una leva y para ello tengo que rotar 2/3 de una vuelta, parar, 1/4. parar y completar.(la leva tiene 15 mm d diametro)
Por eso necesito una velocidad baja.
No se si para esto puede usar estos motores, o no se si me he explicado bien. En cualquier pregunten si tienen dudas.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 25, 2010)

He visto unos brushless con reductora, no son muy comunes pero existen.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 1, 2010)

Akros escribio: "el motor tiene que ir pegado a la cabeza del brazo, este brazo se posiciona en unas determinadas coordenadas sobre una placa de metal y baja para hacer una pequena incision o marca sobre el metal."

Puedes postear un dibujo (lapiz, papel, webcam) a ver si se te entiende mejor ?.
Saludos


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola, quería hacer unas preguntas.. el motor no tiene que tener más de 3 cm de logitud, buen torque (de cuanto aproximadamente?) y no muchas r.p.m.??

Creo que para sacar buen torque a bajas revoluciones y tenes un tamaño bastante reducido te combiene buscar un motor con reductor. Por ejemplo el otro día en la televisión ví un tipo que hacía una especie de malacate, o algo parecido, para elevar a una persona unos 10 mts (hasta llegar al techo de un galpón) y el motor era más o menos de unos 4 cm de diametro y 15 cm de largo, tenía unas 30.000 rpm y un reductor que las bajaba a 600 rpm. El tipo pesaba por lo menos 90 kilos (quizás más) y el motor lo subió sobrado.

La cosa es saber más o menos que peso tenes que mover y así poder elergir un tipo de motor que se banque ese peso y un poco más para tener un margen e seguridad. Espero que te sirva de algo la info.

Salu2...


----------

